# Antihistamines..which one?



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Bailey gets hayfever at this time every year...on advise of vets he has 1 Piriton a day and that seems to help. 
However this year im struggling to find 'Piriton' on the shelf, Piriteze yes but no Piriton. Researching more Piriton is chlorphenamine which causes drowsiness in humans...this seems to be replaced this year with loratadine and ceterizine which dont have the drowsy effect. Are any of these suitable for dogs? Or am i best to make an order online for piriton (the only place i can find it) x


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The best thing to do is ask your vet, but certainly the vets I know will only prescribe Piriton or Piriteze; the latter has been tested for skin issues quite thoroughly.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Boots Piriton tablets! Also their own brand but the same drug 
Boots Pharmaceuticals Allergy Relief Antihistamine Tablets 1 Year 60 Tablets - Boots


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Boots Piriton tablets! Also their own brand but the same drug
> Boots Pharmaceuticals Allergy Relief Antihistamine Tablets 1 Year 60 Tablets - Boots


Thanks...went in a boots today they didnt have these just the other 2 named alternatives.

Oh just noticed website says out of stock...i think they are trying to dwindle these out been to boots, morrisons and asda now and not a whiff of piriton.

Think ill have to ring the vets, just worried as ive relocated and have a new vet they will ask to see him themselves and charge me £20 for the pleasure....he has just had 2 recent vets visits that werent cheap for an infected dew claw....why didnt i ask thenOH!xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, I didnt think to check the stock

That's really peculiar - last year, I found the same as you, couldnt get piriton anywhere. Went into Lloyds earlier this year and there is was BOGOF. The assistant told me why it had been withheld, think it was something to do with doseage, (sorry cant remember).

Have you tried piriton syrup? She did mention that was the only one available when tablets went missing?


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

cant u ring the old vet
instead of the new one


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

we bought piriton yesterday in sainsbury's. it was behind the counter so had to ask for it.


----------



## liz meeks (Jun 24, 2012)

was really surprised you couldn't get Piriton from boots- even more surprised they didn't try to sell you their own brand!
both me and my dog take this- me for a liver problem and my dog for an allergy; we both get very itchy. Chlorphenamine is the best antihistamine to stop itching. 
the newer antihistamines (Piriteze etc) are best for the runny nose/sore eyes/hayfever but are poor at relieving itches - they are better sellers though so pharmacies prefer to stock more of them.
if you have any further problems just get it on-line - Lloyds is cheaper than boots and i've never known it out of stock at my local branch.
Piriton Allergy Tablets 30 Tablets - Lloyds Pharmacy - Online Chemist


----------

